# VW Eos issues



## aneel (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Glad to be a part of this forum.

Having a few issues with the fiances 07' VW Eos. Driving the car feels a little sluggish lately and it doesn't seem to be hitting boost like it use too. Recently, the car has just been feeling a lot slower and the revs are jumping up and down when parked. Recently got the spark plugs changed thinking that was the issue. The car is completely stock.

After doing much research I decided to take it and get the error code checked and they printed a sheet for me with the following information on the error codes...


"The MIL is commanded On.

Emmission-Related Powertrain DTCs, Mode 3:
Electronic Control Unit ID: E8
P0299
Manufacturer specific code.
P0171
System too lean(Bank 1)
P0303
Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected
P0507
Idle Control System RPM Higher Than Expected
P0301
Cylinder 1 Misfire Dected
P0300
Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected

Continuously Monitored Systems DTCs, Mode 7:
Electronic Control Unit ID: E8
P0103
Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit High Input
P0003
Manufacturer specific code.
P0401
EGR Flow Insufficient Detected"

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

aneeL


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bad Mass Air Flow Sensor to me.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

They used a generic OBD-II tester. Find someone near you who has a Ross-Tech (www.ross-tech.com) VCDS (aka VAGCOM) CAN capable diagnostic cable. It will give you much, much more information about what is going on with your car.


----------

